# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Lucid Dreaming D20

## Techno

In the world of fiction, dreaming is a very tricky thing to explain. Especially lucid dreaming. So many misconceptions, subjective perspectives, and flat-out myths. Now, the most brilliant, and by that I mean sexually depraved and nerdy, minds of DV will come together to make...Lucid Dreaming D20! A d20 rpg that is all about lucid dreaming and stuff. Go on quests and whatnot in your dreams and level up and do whatever rpgers do!

Since it's d20, I'm going to be borrowing a very large amount of info from the original Modern D20 reference guide. Begin discussing while I regularly post with updates.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*moved*

----------


## Umbrasquall

This has a slight slight resemblance to the DV Bar thread from long long ago haha.

----------


## Man of Steel

So...

Where is it?

----------


## AmazeO XD

> So...
> 
> Where is it?



... Yeah. Really.

----------


## Techno

(Okay so far I've managed to get a "Lucid Dreaming" Skill going, but I'll be working on more soon. Tell me what you think.)

Lucid Dreaming (Wisdom)

*Check:* The character can perform reality checks to attain lucidity, ground their lucidity once they have obtained it, and can generate FX abilities and alter their vital statistics within that dream.

_Reality Check-_ With a successful Lucid Dreaming check (DC 5), the character can determine whether or not they are in true reality or in a dream. If the character is in a dream, they will become lucid, therefore allowing them to have access to other "Lucid Dreaming" skill checks.

_Ground Lucidity-_ With a successful Lucid Dreaming check (DC 10), the character can stabilize their dream rather than be forced to make Reality Check checks every 15 minutes.

_Generate FX Ability-_ With a successful Lucid Dreaming check (DC 10 + FX Ability Level), the character can generate an FX Ability of the appropriate level within a dream without consuming energy of any kind.

_Alter Vital Statistics-_ With a successful Lucid Dreaming check (DC 10 + Total Amount of Stats Altered), a character may alter their Vital Statistics, including Ability Scores, Saves, Attack and Defense Bonuses, Hit Points, etc. (excluding Class Levels) for the remainder of the dream or until they lose lucidity or perform a forced "Reality Check" check.

*Try Again?:* Yes, but for every attempt to redo a failed Lucid Dreaming check, the DC is increased by 2.

*Special:* If a character attains lucidity while in a dream and does not stabilize their dream with a Ground Lucidity check, they are forced to make a Lucid Dreaming check (DC 15) every 15 minutes within a dream. Success means they remain lucid, while a failure results in a loss of lucidity.

A character cannot take 10 or take 20 while performing a Lucid Dreaming check within a dream. However a character can take 10 while performing a Lucid Dreaming check outside of a dream, but cannot take 20.

*Time:* Reality Check- 1 round

_Ground Lucidity-_ 1 + 1d4 Rounds

_Generate FX Ability-_ 1 round, unless otherwise noted in the FX Ability description.

_Alter Vital Statistics-_ 1 round

----------


## Exhalent

This sounds promising. Can I help in any way?

----------


## Techno

> This sounds promising. Can I help in any way?



This thread is for anyone willing to put info in here pertaining to LDing in the world of D20. Other people can just come in here and give suggestions, put their own ideas, and offer criticism/advice. This thread should just be a sandbox for people who are interested in D20 w/ Lucid Dreaming.

Oh, btw, I might come out with feats soon, so keep your eyes open for them.

EDIT: Also, for people who need info to help out...here's a great wiki-esque site for DND and D20. DNDWIKI

----------


## Techno

And on with the feats:

*Adept Dreaming*

*Benefit:* The character gets a +4 bonus on all Lucid Dream checks.


*Dream Control Mastery*

The character has found more effective ways to alter the content of their dreams, making them more skilled at dream control.

*Prerequisite:* Lucid Dream 4 ranks

*Benefit:* The character may also add their Charisma modifier to any Lucid Dreaming checks.

*Normal:* Without this feat, characters may only add their Wisdom modifier to Lucid Dreaming checks as well as other miscellaneous modifiers.


*Dream Learning*

The character has used their dreaming experiences to aid them in learning new skills and reinforcing old skills.

*Prerequisite:* Character level 8th+, Ranks in the Lucid Dreaming skill

*Benefit:* The character may now add their Wisdom modifier each time they reach a new character level to determine how many skill points they will have. For all other purposes these skill points should be treated as regular skill points.

*Normal:* Without this feat, characters must learn skills by combining their Intelligence modifier to the respect class modifier for each level they gain in that class.

----------

